

RDF Literal Data Types in Practice (2011) [pdf] - brudgers
http://iswc2011.semanticweb.org/fileadmin/iswc/Papers/Workshops/SSWS/Emmons-et-all-SSWS2011.pdf

======
jerven
Luckily most (all?) of this was fixed in RDF 1.1 interesting read anyway.

